# Champagne Taste - Beer Budget!



## monniej (Apr 3, 2008)

i dream of being able to one day buy all the christian louboutin's, jimmy choo's and manolo blahnik's i want, but until that day i'll settle for the well made knock offs! lol~

the louboutin's i'd love to buy - $1g!

the bcbgirls i'll settle for!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 3, 2008)

wow they both look great! I would love to have a bigger shoe budet too!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 3, 2008)

They look identical aside from the red sole!


----------



## monniej (Apr 3, 2008)

the louboutin's i'd love to own - $850...






the steve madden's i'd settle for @ $89.95...


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 3, 2008)

wow, those are both really really good knock offs. Haha, get yourself a permanent marker in red and colour in the soles, no one will tell the difference! teehee


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 4, 2008)

i cant even aford BCBG's

im more payless pricerange


----------



## Aprill (Apr 4, 2008)

Very cute!! I love every shoe you post!!!!


----------



## fawp (Apr 4, 2008)

You have to admit...there are some great knockoffs available these days.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow! Those knock-offs are dead ringers, sole aside.


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 4, 2008)

I want you to know, that when it comes to Louboutin's go to Nordstrom's during their semi annual shoe sales EARLY... I have seen Louboutins on clearance for $175... I swear. My friend bought them, and then i wanted to kick her for getting them and not me... literally, that was my immediate emotional reaction... of course i didnt kick her, but i am jealous...


----------



## monniej (Apr 4, 2008)

i've even been checking out ebay and their prices are better, but still out of my price range. i love designer shoes, but i guess i prefer volume more! lol~

i wish they had my size left when they have these sales. seems the larger sizes are the first to go!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 5, 2008)

i like it ! very cool !


----------



## monniej (Apr 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very cute!! I love every shoe you post!!!! thanks aprill! i have so much fun picking shoes!


----------



## love2482 (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 10, 2008)

Those are freakin' hot!


----------



## monniej (May 14, 2008)

i'm back again with a knock off to die for! this is the poor man's version of my fav jimmy choo summer pump

this is jimmy choo lumiere at $585






Jimmy Choo Lumiere patent shoes | NET-A-PORTER.COM

this is nine west lex at $89






Nine West Lex, ships 6/2

i already have mine on order! lol~


----------



## Darla (May 14, 2008)

so Monnie do you have any of the Jimmy Choo's or Lou's in your closet?


----------



## monniej (May 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so Monnie do you have any of the Jimmy Choo's or Lou's in your closet? sadly, no. but i'm keeping hope alive! lol~ the one thing that holds me back is the fit. it seems like the high end designers tend to run small. i've returned a pair of miu miu's and a pair of michael kors, so i'm a bit leary.


----------



## chocobon (May 14, 2008)

Wow those r some great knock offs!!


----------



## MACGin (May 14, 2008)

AAAAaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh shoes...something that I would love to be my weakness...I'm very much like Carrie (sex and the city) in my love for shoes however, I have TINY feet (size 3 1/2 to 4) so finding shoes without barbie on them is a HUGE challenge.


----------



## ticki (May 15, 2008)

those nine west are dead ringers! i can't tell the difference.

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm back again with a knock off to die for! this is the poor man's version of my fav jimmy choo summer pump
this is jimmy choo lumiere at $585

http://www.net-a-porter.com/images/p...27412_in_l.jpg

Jimmy Choo Lumiere patent shoes | NET-A-PORTER.COM

this is nine west lex at $89

http://images.ninewest.com/images/nw...BLKBKPA.PD.jpg

Nine West Lex, ships 6/2

i already have mine on order! lol~


----------



## LookLovely429 (Aug 27, 2008)

I LOVE Christian Louboutin's. One day I will be with you...buying all the high end shoes my heart desires. Until then I will continue to rock the those fly BCBGirls shoes you posted. I am ordering them really soon. They are so cute!

I can not tell a lie...I do have some Gucci, Mui Mui, and Prada shoes...but DSW and the clearance rack at Saks helped me to achievement!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow those are some really close knock offs! I say go for them




. They both look just as good to me!


----------



## muni (Oct 17, 2008)

cuuute


----------



## McRubel (Oct 17, 2008)

Monniej, You would be so much fun to go shoe-shopping with!!!





I love the title of your thread, btw!


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 17, 2008)

I am a DSW and Payless kind of girl!


----------



## margaret28 (Feb 18, 2010)

my most expensive shoes are skechers =(


----------

